# how to kill aiptasia ?



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

any thought?









Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

i just used needle poke into the hole....it kind of shrunk inside now....don't know if I somehow damage it or not..

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*aptaisia*

the more u poke at it the more u release spores ...
there a few ways ... not sure what way works best , u can make a kalkwasser paste and put it on the hole ....aptaisia x.... there are some species of fish that hunt them down ...


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

stevenpie said:


> any thought?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have peppermint shrimp that eat them and leatherjacket file fish out of qt in a couple of weeks and abit Wednesday


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for both of you....appreciate it!

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I am, hopefully, near the end of my battle with this invader. I tried a copper banded butterfly fish. It swam around very actively for a week ignoring the bounty of aptasia, them laid down and became $50 feast for the crabs. Have 2 peppermint shrimp that view my euphyllia as a renewable food source despite the crop of aptasia, free for the pickings. In fact, I trapped them yesterday and they are currently roaming around in my empty refugium until o figure out what to do with them and my refugium.

What's worked for so far is Joe's Juice. Similar treat to kalkwasser paste treatment Tom was mentioning. Get this stuff ASAP! Turn off all pumps and squirt some into each aptasia and let it sit a few minutes before turning on the pumps. Don't worry about the leftovers in the tank. Bit messy but not harmful. Keep JJ on hand and watch for more. If they sprout in the gravel use a turkey baster.


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

wow.....thanks!.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneckrhino (Dec 12, 2016)

Depending on many you have aiptasia x works great. If you have lots Berghia Nudibranch will eat them all as it is the only thing they eat. 
Good luck!


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I considered the Nudibranch but thought I'd try $20 of Joes Juice vs the $100 for 5 nudibranch that my dottyback and wrasse might view as a snack 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Berghia Nudibranch*

Dear All,

Does anyone know of any stores selling Berghia Nudis within the GTA.

Thanks,
Neil
Mississauga


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Show had them a while ago


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Show has them coming next week Tuesday


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks guys....learn a lot here...
this is what I did this afternoon ....luckily....i found only one rock has aiptasia. so.....i took it out and injected crazy amount of hot vinegar via syringe and needle ...I..left it outside tank for over night to see what happened .....may repeat again tomorrow and rinse it thoroughly 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*How to kill aiptasia*

I had a huge problem with aiptasia, I picked up 4 peppermint shrimp from the coral reef shop and all of the aiptasia is gone. It was so bad that they were even growing in my substrate, it's been over 2 months now and they are all gone. Prior to that I used several other methods including Joe's Juice and they were all quick fixes for me. It took the peppermint shrimp approx. 5 days to remove all of the aiptasia.


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

Yellowtang said:


> I had a huge problem with aiptasia, I picked up 4 peppermint shrimp from the coral reef shop and all of the aiptasia is gone. It was so bad that they were even growing in my substrate, it's been over 2 months now and they are all gone. Prior to that I used several other methods including Joe's Juice and they were all quick fixes for me. It took the peppermint shrimp approx. 5 days to remove all of the aiptasia.


awesome. thanks for sharing

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

stevenpie said:


> awesome. thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


+ 1 on the peppermints. They always take care of business for me. Sometimes they wont touch them for weeks and then one day they are all gone.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

